# Mongoise #2



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Another one I got today. Head shot, covert hunter. Nathan's off sized ammo and 1" double TBG Rayshot's pouch


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Pic.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Now that's the look of a well-satisfied man!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice! is there a mongoose problem over there that we dont know about ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Pic.


damn that looks like fun! where's J.R.? damn that is a mongoose, at first i thought it was a squirrel.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Imperial said:


> nice! is there a mongoose problem over there that we dont know about ?


Huge mongoose problem, they were introduced to deal with the rat problem. FAIL!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

They do look like squirrels. Are they edible?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Those things can be pretty dangerous can't they? Heck, that just makes it more fun right? Isn't it funny how the "experts" will introduce a non-native species that that's supposed to help and they just end up becoming vermin?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shot mate!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Charles said:


> They do look like squirrels. Are they edible?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I'm sure they are, but haven't tried yet. Generally scavengers around here. I'm gonna eat one soon. They're one of the worst invasive animals here, behind the pigs and goats.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone eating a mongoose here. Yet.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Flip's 15/32" "off sized" steel. 1" Double TBG and super sure pouch


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice shot!
Pest control is a great use of a slingshot.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

M_J said:


> Nice shot!
> Pest control is a great use of a slingshot.


I agree


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That does look like a squirrel! Good shooting!


----------

